# Wanted-Lawn/Landscape/Snow Help



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I am looking for someone to give me a hand this up comming year. I cant get my part-time guys to commit because of other jobs/school. I would prefer someone with experience. Mostly mowing and maintenance, With the odd ball install here or there. Pm Me for My #

Could also lead to snow work. Thats why Im posting here.


Thanks

Derek


----------

